# Bolens 1517 Seal Kit



## Luvnlife (Dec 26, 2021)

Hey all, I have an Iseki Tx1300f with the 1517 front loader. One of the bucket curl cylinders is leaking and I need to repack it. Anyone have a part number or a supplier? How about a cross reference for other tractors. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bill krummel (Mar 12, 2021)

Did you ever find seals? I need to rebuild one of my lift cylinders and can't find parts.


----------



## Luvnlife (Dec 26, 2021)

Bill krummel said:


> Did you ever find seals? I need to rebuild one of my lift cylinders and can't find parts.


Never did but kinda quit looking. After I finish a couple projects I’m going to pull it off and just take it to a cylinder shop. They will have better resources to find the right ones


----------

